# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Проблема с С++ Builder

## Dm1triy

Я начал осваивать C++, вводил исходный код в .cpp документе, жал F9 компилировал, просматривал отработку программы из под консоли, а теперь после компиляции консоль не запускается и я не вижу отработку. До какой то поры все нормально работало, а счас не хочет. И?

----------


## elmigranto

*Компилятор* (какая версия) - *?*
*Код* (рабочий и тот, что с ошибкой) - *?*
ЗЫ: Медиумов нет.

----------

